# Adding smoke to a caboose



## Brugger.C (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey everyone! 

This is actually my first post to this forum as I just recently joined last night. I have been looking through threads and have seen how incredibly knowledgeable a lot of you are so I figured Id pick some of your brains for a question to something Ive been thinking about for a while. Here I have an MTH Santa Fe Bay Window Lighted Caboose (30-7716). I have always wanted to get a Lionel Extended Vision Santa Fe Caboose because I love the idea of a coal ore train with a functional Caboose.......and because it has the smoking effect! So I was wondering if any of you had any cheaper ideas for turning my caboose into a smoker without having to spend the money on another caboose! 

Mod Edit: Removed upside down picture.


----------



## Brugger.C (Jun 4, 2013)

I am so sorry its upside down, allow me to fix that


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi
I think this Seuthe Unit may be along the lines of what you're asking. 

Patrick

http://www.modelrailcraft.com/product_p/667-490.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll have to consider how hot the Seuthe smoke unit gets, many caboose models with smoke had melted sides where the smoke unit got too hot. I recommend perhaps placing the smoke unit in the middle and using some plumbing to connect the smoke stack.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

A fan-driven smoke unit from MTH or Lionel parts should do the trick.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A fan driven smoke unit is overkill for a caboose!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Whatever you decide post pic, I'm interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## Brugger.C (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input, especially you Patrick, this will actually be a very cool project, can't wait to get started on it. Very new to the whole modding venture, what would one use to pipe it from the unit to the smoke stack? Obviously melting the caboose is on the bottom of my to-do-list!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can pipe the smoke with plastic tubing, it doesn't get hot like the actual smoke unit. I have fan driven smoke in several buildings and use tubing to pipe it around. Also, the smoke funnels and piping on most Lionel stuff is plastic.


----------



## Wowak (May 30, 2012)

A small seuthe smoke unit should be ideal. My favorite part of a seuthe unit is no wick to burn.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Seuthe units don't like to run dry for extended periods, at least that's been my experience. They are a good match for a caboose, they're small and pretty cheap. A fan driven unit would make the caboose look like it was on fire!


----------

